# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Serbët ikën, erdhën të tjerët...

## plisi-ks

Serbët ikën pa krye nga Kosova me 1999, kurse po ashtu pa krye na erdhën "Serbët" tonë.

Pse them Serbët tonë: Në kohën e Serbisë (pra para 1999-tës) në Kosovë kishim telashe te mdha sa i perket politikes ditore ateherë, te gjithe e dinim se si vjedhte Serbia industrinë Kosovare, taksat tona e shume te mira tjera. Mirëpo vjedhja ishte ne interes te vet shtetit Serb, deri sa aparatçikët e vegjël Serb të stacionuar neper ndermarrje publike etj, ishin te korruptuar por disi me masë, dhe jo ndonjë shumë e madhe e korruptimit.

Kurse "patriotët" tonë te sotit, që unë po i quaj Serbët tonë, të cilët luftuan e besa edhe nuk luftuan fare, por qëlluan në momentin e duhur në vendin e duhur (të thirrur nga ish-komandantët e luftës, që te jenë satelit te tyre) morën poste në qeveri të Kosovës, dhe ne ato poste ku paraja qarkullohet bukur mirë.

Ministri nuk ka nevojë të implikohet në punën e tenderëve, aty i kanë sekserët e tyre, te cilët 10-15% të shumës së tenderimit ju shkon atyre.

Nuk po them qe e shpika ujin e nxehtë, por dua të them, qe korrupsioni ne Kosove është me permasa te mdha, njerëzit e qeverisë janë duke u futur në secilën birë ku ka para, nuk lënë vend pa e futur njeriun e tyre, që të vjedhin sa me shumë. Eshte e njejta sikur ne kohen e Serbisë, kur ata na i futshin masat e dhunshme, ne çdo organizatë.

Si duket paskan luftuar, qe te mund sot te vjedhin sa më shumë, dhe me të vërtet iu paska paguar ajo luftë. 
Njerëzit urban të Prishtinës, Pejës, Prizrenit nuk janë më, ata jane dikund të mbyllyr dhe pse jo edhe tejet depresiv, kur shohin se sa kush na erdhi ne pozita te larta, dhe fare pa merita, të cilët na shesin mend me xhipa ( deri dje traktorista), i shkollojnë femijet e tyre neper kolegje private dhe jashte Kosove.
Dhe te gjitha keto të mira materiale te tyre, nga tatimi im, dhe i shokëve te mi, të cilët punojm me ndjersë, dhe nga ndonje gabim fare i vogël dënohemi nga Autoriteti Qendror Fiskal me nga 5000 .

Shkuan ata, dhe na erdhën këta, por ata ishin më te lirë në aspektin e parasë.
Ata të parët nuk e donin Kosovën sepse nuk ishte e tyre, andaj edhe e vjedhnin, kurse keta te dytët e duan veten dhe luksin e tyre, shume me shume se Kosovën.

Prap se prapë ne njerezit urban vetem qeshim me ta, pse:
ata mund te veshin Versace, mund te shkojnë në Antalia, mund te shkojnë në skijim, mund te vozisin xhip, por një gjë e di, ATA nuk kanë SENS për asgjë, pos të pijnë çaj rusi kur te shkojnë në shtëpi, sepse ashtu ju ka mbet ves qysh para jetës "urbane".

P.S. Sikurse të i ishit të informuar sikur unë, se çka krejt ndodh në spekulimet e qeveritarëve, nuk do te me replikonit asnjeherë. Andaj edhe pres sulme nga disa forumistë të flaktë të qeveritarve.

Dua t'a them edhe një gjë: ata qe luftuan me shpirt per Kosovën, ose janë të vrarë (Lavdi u qoftë), ose janë invalidë pa kurrfarë ndihme qeveritare, ose janë të mbyllyr ne vete, dhe te zhgenjyer nga kjo jetë.

Me nderime: Plisi.

----------


## Llapi

plisi po mier po i vajtoishe shkiet tu te serbis bre 
por po duket qe po te mungoikan shum 
e gjynah po me vjen e shpirtin ma kepute breeee

qiso rrena e pollavra jemi mesue ti ndegjoim prej shkieve qe 
10 vite pas lufte besa edhe prej argatve te shkaut qe ju ka humb rruga per oborr e tjeter nuk din veq kapen per qoke te Çlirimtarve
kapnu kapnu se kini per ku te kapni se ata jan burra te fort e jo burreca haaaa

----------


## Hard_Style

....plisi ju paska gjujt vujtjev , shum e paska marr malli per shkie ? 

- muj me te than gjuju edhe ma  shum vujtjev  se shkit qetu n'kosov kur s't ki pa .
ka ende shki , amo ata dostat e vjeter qe honkshi mish thivit edhe qe pishi birra nape qebatpore ,kafehane , restoranta , ata mo s'jan edhe kurr skan me kan .
futja kaj dit e nat ....se dostat e vjeter si ki mo.

----------


## prishtinase

*ik shkoi gjej ata serbet e mir pse duhet te bejsh kshtu krahasime ti  ......*

----------


## tomaras

> ...futja kaj dit e nat ....se dostat e vjeter si ki mo.


Mos ja bani gajle këtij jaranit dhe të tjerve si ky, se ata që jua kanë pasë zanë rendin atyne shkieve jau kanë zanë rendin edhe këtyne "shkieve" kështu që veç e kanë vazhdue mekamin pa kurrëfarë problemi. Shtirë për ata që nuk ditën apo nuk dashtën me ba pazar me ata shkie, sepse nuk po dijnë me ba as me "këta".

----------


## plisi-ks

Nuk e kam cek me poshtë, qe kete tekst mos t'a e lexojnë katunart, sepse nuk e kuptojnë.
Leximi kuptohet edhe ne mes te rreshtave.

P.S. mos më shitni qoke ketu, se nuk ka fjale miradie ketu per shkijet.

----------


## Llapi

> Nuk e kam cek me poshtë, qe kete tekst mos t'a e lexojnë katunart, sepse nuk e kuptojnë.
> Leximi kuptohet edhe ne mes te rreshtave.
> 
> P.S. mos më shitni qoke ketu, se nuk ka fjale miradie ketu per shkijet.


jo jo fjal miradije jo por vajtimi i paske vajtue te shkretit 
dhe nash katunar e nash qytetar nash ne mes rreshtave nash ne fund mes e krye rreshtave  ke lan te kuptoim se po te mungoikan shkiet

----------


## prishtinase

> Nuk e kam cek me poshtë, qe kete tekst mos t'a e lexojnë katunart, sepse nuk e kuptojnë.
> Leximi kuptohet edhe ne mes te rreshtave.
> 
> P.S. mos më shitni qoke ketu, se nuk ka fjale miradie ketu per shkijet.



a din ti qkajon q*** ah :me dylbi:

----------


## plisi-ks

> jo jo fjal miradije jo por vajtimi i paske vajtue te shkretit 
> dhe nash katunar e nash qytetar nash ne mes rreshtave nash ne fund mes e krye rreshtave  ke lan te kuptoim se po te mungoikan shkiet


O ""patriot" i Bllaces, a ta merr mendja qe e meriton ti , une me hy ne polemikë me ty.

Shkelja...

----------


## Llapi

> O ""patriot" i Bllaces, a ta merr mendja qe e meriton ti , une me hy ne polemikë me ty.
> 
> Shkelja...


mos po te ngucin keta pisa ma posht qe jan veq tregom haaaaa
o edhe 1000 nofka me i hap e di cili mu..t je bre pis bre

*
"Qeli" "niemand" "GjIlAnAsI_cSi"*

----------


## Llapi

> O ""patriot" i Bllaces, a ta merr mendja qe e meriton ti , une me hy ne polemikë me ty.
> 
> Shkelja...


hejjjj  se harrova me te tregue ishin edhe do si ti qi po i vajtoishin shkiet qishtu 
veq prit se deri neser  kysmet te bashkohen ne vajtim 
hiq mos ta nien se ste lan vetun jo

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

> Serbët ikën pa krye nga Kosova me 1999, kurse po ashtu pa krye na erdhën "Serbët" tonë.
> 
> Pse them Serbët tonë: Në kohën e Serbisë (pra para 1999-tës) në Kosovë kishim telashe te mdha sa i perket politikes ditore ateherë, te gjithe e dinim se si vjedhte Serbia industrinë Kosovare, taksat tona e shume te mira tjera. Mirëpo vjedhja ishte ne interes te vet shtetit Serb, deri sa aparatçikët e vegjël Serb të stacionuar neper ndermarrje publike etj, ishin te korruptuar por disi me masë, dhe jo ndonjë shumë e madhe e korruptimit.
> 
> Kurse "patriotët" tonë te sotit, që unë po i quaj Serbët tonë, të cilët luftuan e besa edhe nuk luftuan fare, por qëlluan në momentin e duhur në vendin e duhur (të thirrur nga ish-komandantët e luftës, që te jenë satelit te tyre) morën poste në qeveri të Kosovës, dhe ne ato poste ku paraja qarkullohet bukur mirë.
> 
> Ministri nuk ka nevojë të implikohet në punën e tenderëve, aty i kanë sekserët e tyre, te cilët 10-15% të shumës së tenderimit ju shkon atyre.
> 
> Nuk po them qe e shpika ujin e nxehtë, por dua të them, qe korrupsioni ne Kosove është me permasa te mdha, njerëzit e qeverisë janë duke u futur në secilën birë ku ka para, nuk lënë vend pa e futur njeriun e tyre, që të vjedhin sa me shumë. Eshte e njejta sikur ne kohen e Serbisë, kur ata na i futshin masat e dhunshme, ne çdo organizatë.
> ...



Po besa mire po thue, nuk ja heku as adhe nje presje.

----------


## Sabriu

> Serbët ikën pa krye nga Kosova me 1999, kurse po ashtu pa krye na erdhën "Serbët" tonë.
> 
> Pse them Serbët tonë: Në kohën e Serbisë (pra para 1999-tës) në Kosovë kishim telashe te mdha sa i perket politikes ditore ateherë, te gjithe e dinim se si vjedhte Serbia industrinë Kosovare, taksat tona e shume te mira tjera. Mirëpo vjedhja ishte ne interes te vet shtetit Serb, deri sa aparatçikët e vegjël Serb të stacionuar neper ndermarrje publike etj, ishin te korruptuar por disi me masë, dhe jo ndonjë shumë e madhe e korruptimit.
> 
> Kurse "patriotët" tonë te sotit, që unë po i quaj Serbët tonë, të cilët luftuan e besa edhe nuk luftuan fare, por qëlluan në momentin e duhur në vendin e duhur (të thirrur nga ish-komandantët e luftës, që te jenë satelit te tyre) morën poste në qeveri të Kosovës, dhe ne ato poste ku paraja qarkullohet bukur mirë.
> 
> Ministri nuk ka nevojë të implikohet në punën e tenderëve, aty i kanë sekserët e tyre, te cilët 10-15% të shumës së tenderimit ju shkon atyre.
> 
> Nuk po them qe e shpika ujin e nxehtë, por dua të them, qe korrupsioni ne Kosove është me permasa te mdha, njerëzit e qeverisë janë duke u futur në secilën birë ku ka para, nuk lënë vend pa e futur njeriun e tyre, që të vjedhin sa me shumë. Eshte e njejta sikur ne kohen e Serbisë, kur ata na i futshin masat e dhunshme, ne çdo organizatë.
> ...


Shkrim tejet realist me vlera socio-politike. Pajtohem katercipeshi me shkrimin ne fjale.

Liria është vetëm një ndjenjë për të cilën disa luftojë deri në vetëflijim, kurse shumica tjetër ik prej saj ashtu si iken "serbet" tane te sotem qeveritar.

----------


## Llapi

> Shkrim tejet realist me vlera socio-politike. Pajtohem katercipeshi me shkrimin ne fjale.
> 
> Liria është vetëm një ndjenjë për të cilën disa luftojë deri në vetëflijim, kurse shumica tjetër ik prej saj ashtu si iken "serbet" tane te sotem qeveritar.


po si nuk pajtohesh more 
po ju ne ni legen  hani heeee tanjug-beograd

----------


## Hard_Style

...ka more shum shqipfolsa qe ika marr malli per prindet e tyre .....ju mungojn .
edhe nonat e tyre mo nuk presin , (jan dhez  :djall i fshehur: ) nuk qohet jeta qe 10 vite me gisht.
qani qani , se si te ngjallet rugov coftina jav kthen shkit mos jav nin .
a nese nuk qohet coftina , me vjen keq po duhen me vajtu serish sikur sot .

----------


## plisi-ks

> ...ka more shum shqipfolsa qe ika marr malli per prindet e tyre .....ju mungojn .
> edhe nonat e tyre mo nuk presin , (jan dhez ) nuk qohet jeta qe 10 vite me gisht.
> qani qani , se si te ngjallet rugov coftina jav kthen shkit mos jav nin .
> a nese nuk qohet coftina , me vjen keq po duhen me vajtu serish sikur sot .


Qysh nuk te vie turp, te flasesh per Dr. Rugovën ashtu.
Qysh mundesh ti, me i thonë vetes Shqiptar, kur flet per ikonen Shqiptare Dr. Rugoven.
Mos për asgjë, atëherë s'paku t'a respektosh për shkrimet e tij që ka punuar me dekada te tera.

Je i cekët, dhe të lutem mos u kyq në temën time asnjëherë.

----------


## Hard_Style

> Qysh nuk te vie turp, te flasesh per Dr. Rugovën ashtu.
> Qysh mundesh ti, me i thonë vetes Shqiptar, kur flet per ikonen Shqiptare Dr. Rugoven.
> Mos për asgjë, atëherë s'paku t'a respektosh për shkrimet e tij që ka punuar me dekada te tera.
> 
> Je i cekët, dhe të lutem mos u kyq në temën time asnjëherë.


Qqqqyyyyyyyyyppppppppp.... mos ma kic ...
- hajt te prind e tua andej ka veri......se ki venin ketu .

----------


## alibaba

Shteti krijohet në dy mënyra:

1. Kur prijësit dhe populli qëndrojnë bashkë dhe krijojnë një shtet demokratik. Standardi i popullësisë rritet dhe mban atë nivel, punëtorët gëzojnë të drejta të shumta, dhe rrallëkush ankohet ndaj shtetit.

2. Kur të huajt krijojnë një klasë sunduese të rekrutuar nga të pushtuarit, si psh Titoja krijoi klasën shqiptare komuniste, pastaj UNMIK krijoi klasën kosovare borgjeze etj. Këta njerëz duke qenë të udhëhequr nga i huaji, bëjnë zullum të madh mbi popullin e vet, ngaqë i huaji jep urdhëra pa u brengosur se çfarë efekti kanë në jetën e popullit. 

Kosova është krijuar sipas metodës së dytë.

----------


## chino

> Serbët ikën pa krye nga Kosova me 1999, kurse po ashtu pa krye na erdhën "Serbët" tonë.
> 
> Pse them Serbët tonë: Në kohën e Serbisë (pra para 1999-tës) në Kosovë kishim telashe te mdha sa i perket politikes ditore ateherë, te gjithe e dinim se si vjedhte Serbia industrinë Kosovare, taksat tona e shume te mira tjera. Mirëpo vjedhja ishte ne interes te vet shtetit Serb, deri sa aparatçikët e vegjël Serb të stacionuar neper ndermarrje publike etj, ishin te korruptuar por disi me masë, dhe jo ndonjë shumë e madhe e korruptimit.
> 
> Kurse "patriotët" tonë te sotit, që unë po i quaj Serbët tonë, të cilët luftuan e besa edhe nuk luftuan fare, por qëlluan në momentin e duhur në vendin e duhur (të thirrur nga ish-komandantët e luftës, që te jenë satelit te tyre) morën poste në qeveri të Kosovës, dhe ne ato poste ku paraja qarkullohet bukur mirë.
> 
> Ministri nuk ka nevojë të implikohet në punën e tenderëve, aty i kanë sekserët e tyre, te cilët 10-15% të shumës së tenderimit ju shkon atyre.
> 
> Nuk po them qe e shpika ujin e nxehtë, por dua të them, qe korrupsioni ne Kosove është me permasa te mdha, njerëzit e qeverisë janë duke u futur në secilën birë ku ka para, nuk lënë vend pa e futur njeriun e tyre, që të vjedhin sa me shumë. Eshte e njejta sikur ne kohen e Serbisë, kur ata na i futshin masat e dhunshme, ne çdo organizatë.
> ...


Sulme jo, mjafton te te them se mungojne faktet per fjalite ne te kuqe. Te gjitha jane vleresime. Te gjithave u mungon fakti. Andaj postim thashetheme. Keshille: Te nevojiten te lexosh se paku 50000 faqe mbi termin "fakt", ndryshe do mbarosh ne halucinacione. 

.

----------


## injejti

> Qysh nuk te vie turp, te flasesh per Dr. Rugovën ashtu.
> Qysh mundesh ti, me i thonë vetes Shqiptar, kur flet per ikonen Shqiptare Dr. Rugoven.
> Mos për asgjë, atëherë s'paku t'a respektosh për shkrimet e tij që ka punuar me dekada te tera.
> 
> Je i cekët, dhe të lutem mos u kyq në temën time asnjëherë.


qfar shqiptari lugova bre  ?

----------

